# domandarsi



## miss melancholy

Salve a tutti - Hello there all you guys 
È da un bel pò che non pongo domande quì sul forum, ma vi consulto assiduamente 
Sono rincappata nel famigerato *domandarsi*, che il dizionario, oltre a riportare con l'usatissimo _wonder_, riporta anche con _question_. 
Il fatto è che spesso _question_ l'ho incontrato in frasi del tipo: "We can really question whether education has improved.", come accade in _ask whether/ask if
_Quel che mi chiedo, insomma , è quando e in che modo può essere usato _question_ e se può sostituire _wonder _in "domandarsi".
Grazie.
Valeria


----------



## CPA

Credo che "question" debba essere riflessivo per essere equiparato a domandarsi, altrimenti ha una valenza dubitativa o contestatoria.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Non sono madrelingua, ma io _to question_ l'ho sempre e solo sentito usare come nel tuo esempio: nel senso di "mettere in discussione".
Non l'ho _mai_ sentito usare come sinonimo di wonder. Ma sono pronto a ricredermi.
Vediamo se qualche madrelingua ci smentisce 

EDIT: per l'appunto.


----------



## miss melancholy

CPA said:


> Credo che "question" debba essere riflessivo per essere equiparato a domandarsi, altrimenti ha una valenza dubitativa o contestatoria.



Quindi, dici che bisognerebbe aggiungere _myself_..? 
Altrimenti, in che esempio rientrerebbe una valenza dubitativo-contestatoria?



ElFrikiChino said:


> Non sono madrelingua, ma io _to question_ l'ho sempre e solo sentito usare come nel tuo esempio: nel senso di "mettere in discussione".
> Non l'ho _mai_ sentito usare come sinonimo di wonder. Ma sono pronto a ricredermi.



Sì, ma sempre in coordinazione con _whether _come in _wonder if/wonder why_ o solo transitivamente?


----------



## Odysseus54

Pero', se dici " ... but now I question whether the decision I made was the right one "  , non lo tradurresti con " .. mi domando.. "  ?


----------



## miss melancholy

Odysseus54 said:


> Pero', se dici " ... but now I question whether the decision I made was the right one "  , non lo tradurresti con " .. mi domando.. "  ?


In tal caso, dovrei sempre aggiungere _whether_..Ma la mia domanda verte proprio su questo..È necessario usarlo per renderlo come un "domandarsi" 

Peraltro, ho sempre notato che *chiedersi* si rende informalmente con _ask myself why/whether/if_, e dunque ho un pò di confusione..


----------



## CPA

_He questioned himself if human society could have the right to...
_Si domandò se la società umana potesse avere il diritto di... 

_He questioned the right of human society to...
_Mise in dubbio il diritto della società umana di...


----------



## miss melancholy

CPA said:


> _He questioned himself if human society could have the right to...
> _Si domandò se la società umana potesse avere il diritto di...
> 
> _He questioned the right of human society to...
> _Mise in dubbio il diritto della società umana di...



Dunque se uso _myself_, a questo punto posso renderlo come un *domandarsi*, e se invece lo lascio transitivo dò il significato di "make questionable" a un determinato argomento della frase, giusto?


----------



## CPA

Giusto, senonché oggi si direbbe "ask himself". L'esempio di "question" che ho citato risale a Victor Hugo.  O per meglio dire, a una traduzione inglese del 1947.


----------



## Odysseus54

Anche "I question myself" , come ha gia' detto CPA, puo' avere il significato di "domandarsi", "interrogarsi".

Vediamo qualche esempio :

" Ask yourself whether this is the right job for you "  qui e' una vera e propria domanda
" I wonder why she said that "  qui non si tratta di una domanda - in effetti io lo tradurrei con " chissa' perche' ha detto quella cosa.. "


" He asked himself what he should do next "
" He wondered what he should do next "

Anche qui, c'e' una differenza di sfumatura.


----------



## miss melancholy

Cavolo, le differenze sono davvero sottilissime!  Però devo ammettere che si tratta di distinzioni tra interrogative dirette e interrogative indirette, sebbene non le veda molto. Cioè, mi pare di capire che sia _ask oneself whether/if/why/what_ etc che _wonder _con altrettante aggiunte possano essere forme similari di domande indirette che uno pone sempre a se stesso, o non è così   (scusate le mie troppe domande, ma ho davvero bisogno di discernere!).. In che cosa consiste la vera differenza di sfumatura?


----------



## CPA

Personalmente non vedo nessuna differenza tra "ask oneself" and "wonder".


----------



## miss melancholy

Appunto! A me sembrano proprio la stessa cosa, eccetto forse per il fatto che _wonder_ da un maggior senso di ignoranza sulla cosa. Per dire:
_I do wonder where the hell he had been 'till this late.
Mi chiedo proprio dove diamine sia stato fino a così tarda ora.
_



CPA said:


> Personalmente non vedo nessuna differenza tra "ask oneself" and "wonder".


Sono d'accordo con te CPA, ma allora come devo interpretare tutti quegli esempi di prima?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Odysseus54 said:


> Anche "I question myself" , come ha gia' detto CPA, puo' avere il significato di "domandarsi", "interrogarsi".
> 
> Vediamo qualche esempio :
> 
> " Ask yourself whether this is the right job for you "  qui e' una vera e propria domanda
> " I wonder why she said that "  qui non si tratta di una domanda - in effetti io lo tradurrei con " chissa' perche' ha detto quella cosa.. "
> 
> 
> " He asked himself what he should do next " qui mi vedo la scena di uno che si siede e pensa seriamente a cosa fare, magari scrivendo i pro e i contro.
> " He wondered what he should do next " io questo lo leggo più un come "non sa che pesci prendere". Wonder come è proprio confuso riguardo a cosa dovrebbe fare.
> 
> Anche qui, c'e' una differenza di sfumatura.



Ma ahimé non sono madrelingua, quindi forse è un mio trip o magari dipende dai contesti in cui l'ho visto.


----------



## Odysseus54

CPA said:


> Personalmente non vedo nessuna differenza tra "ask oneself" and "wonder".



Really ?  I do, but I may be wrong - The difference I see is exactly what ElFrikiChino sees.  


Anybody else wants to chip in ?  Meanwhile, Miss Melancholy, you may want to stop wondering about my examples.


----------



## miss melancholy

Hee, it seems very hilarious to me at this point, Odyss , but sure I will! Comunque, penso di aver carpito anche io alla fine la sottile sfumatura..Wonder è ancora più incerto di Ask, mentre quest'ultimo si limita a denotare una semplice domanda posta tra sè e sè in maniera neutra.  I guess I got it now, no? But it still remains for "to question" to make clear its double use with 'whether' and without it, doesn't it? I think the first one is negotiable by "asking oneself something". Unless, used transitively, it means getting questionable and doubtfull a certain fact. Did I go wrong people?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

For what I know, you're right.


----------



## Odysseus54

Per spiegarmi meglio, e in attesa di contributi risolutivi da parte di chi da piccolo a colazione mangiava corn flakes o black pudding /porridge invece di pane e marmellata, a me pare che 'to wonder' e 'to ask oneself' siano due insiemi parzialmente sovrapponibili.

'Wonder' ha il significato di 'meravigliarsi, provare sorpresa o curiosita' ' , da cui il significato per estensione di 'chiedersi, domandarsi'.  'I ask myself' ha invece l'unico significato di interrogarsi su qualcosa, senza colorazioni emotive.

Mi sembra anche che 'to wonder' sia un'azione piu' spontanea, 'to ask oneself' un'azione piu' volontaria.  

Per esempio, se dovessi dire " chiediti perche' e' venuta qui "  io direi " ask yourself why she came here ", not " wonder why.. ".

O no, native speakers ?


----------



## miss melancholy

Odysseus54 said:


> Per spiegarmi meglio, e in attesa di contributi risolutivi da parte di chi da piccolo a colazione mangiava corn flakes o black pudding /porridge invece di pane e marmellata, a me pare che 'to wonder' e 'to ask oneself' siano due insiemi parzialmente sovrapponibili.
> 
> 'Wonder' ha il significato di 'meravigliarsi, provare sorpresa o curiosita' ' , da cui il significato per estensione di 'chiedersi, domandarsi'.  'I ask myself' ha invece l'unico significato di interrogarsi su qualcosa, senza colorazioni emotive.
> 
> Mi sembra anche che 'to wonder' sia un'azione piu' spontanea, 'to ask oneself' un'azione piu' volontaria.
> 
> Per esempio, se dovessi dire " chiediti perche' e' venuta qui "  io direi " ask yourself why she came here ", not " wonder why.. ".
> 
> O no, native speakers ?



A chi ti riferisci con "chi da piccolo a colazione mangiava corn flakes o porridge invece di pane e marmellata", Odysseus? 
Comunque, concordo con te per quel che hai detto , e ci siamo, nella differenza ask-wonder. Volevo sapere se le mie puntualizzazioni su "question" fossero esatte, del tipo che per metterlo alla pari con "ask oneself sth" devo sempre aggiungere un riflessivo e non c'è un altro modo simile, giusto?


----------



## Odysseus54

Si' e no - puoi anche dire " .. I question whether ... "  come " mi chiedo " col senso di " metto in dubbio ".  

" I question whether God exists "


Anche " I question myself ", senza altri oggetti, significa " Mi metto in dubbio ".

" I question myself as a parent "  =  " I question my skills/commitment as a parent "

" Ask myself " e "question myself" non sono intercambiabili, in altre parole.

Per esempio, posso dire " I ask myself what I should eat for dinner "  ma non, in modo altrettanto naturale  " I question myself about what I should eat for dinner "

Altra differenza, con "ask" c'e' il doppio oggetto , quello della persona a cui chiedo e quello della cosa che chiedo :

" I asked him what he had done "

Con "question" c'e' l'oggetto della persona a cui si chiede, o piu' propriamente che si interroga, e un complemento di argomento ( retto da about, on ect ) per quello che si domanda

" I questioned him about his intentions "

E qui mi fermo, waiting for the cavalry.


----------



## miss melancholy

Odysseus54 said:


> Si' e no - puoi anche dire " .. I question whether ... "  come " mi chiedo " col senso di " metto in dubbio ".
> 
> " I question whether God exists "
> 
> 
> Anche " I question myself ", senza altri oggetti, significa " Mi metto in dubbio ".
> 
> " I question myself as a parent "  =  " I question my skills/commitment as a parent "
> 
> " Ask myself " e "question myself" non sono intercambiabili, in altre parole.
> 
> Per esempio, posso dire " I ask myself what I should eat for dinner "  ma non, in modo altrettanto naturale  " I question myself about what I should eat for dinner "
> 
> Altra differenza, con "ask" c'e' il doppio oggetto , quello della persona a cui chiedo e quello della cosa che chiedo :
> 
> " I asked him what he had done "
> 
> Con "question" c'e' l'oggetto della persona a cui si chiede, o piu' propriamente che si interroga, e un complemento di argomento ( retto da about, on ect ) per quello che si domanda
> 
> " I questioned him about his intentions "
> 
> E qui mi fermo, waiting for the cavalry.



Ho riletto più volte, Odysseus..Vediamo se ho capito bene:
_Question myself/whether _(potrei aggiungere anche _if/what/why_?) significa sempre* dubitare, mettere in dubbio, avere dubbi su*.. , e devo farlo seguire da una subordinata retta da preposizioni come _as, about, on_. Mentre _Ask _non ha nessun altra connotazione oltre quella di * chiedersi qualcosa (in senso stretto ma non colorito)*..
_I ask myself what I should eat for dinner - _Mi chiedo cosa dovrei mangiare per cena
_I question myself about what I should eat for dinner - _Ho seri dubbi/Mi metto veramente in dubbio su cosa dovrei mangiare per cena
_I questioned him about his intentions - _L'ho messo (davvero) in difficoltà riguardo le sue (reali) intenzioni
Spero di essere sulla buona strada adesso..

Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary reports two meanings by "to question" as a verb:
- to *ask sb questions about sth, especially officially* EX. She was arrested and questioned about the fire (quì è facile perchè mi basterebbe utilizzare un passivo e me ne uscirei con poco..)
- to *have or express doubts or suspicions about sth* (e praticamente, trovo solo la clausola [V wh-], "He questioned whether the accident was..." etc etc..)
 Scusate se continuo ad essere ancora confusa, ma vorrei capire se invece di metterci vicino _whether _per esprimere un *dubito se/che/metto in dubbio che*, posso porre anche un_ if__/what/where/who_, senza temere che cambi il senso del verbo stesso ed evitare la clausola..


----------



## Odysseus54

miss melancholy said:


> _I questioned him about his intentions - _L'ho messo (davvero) in difficoltà riguardo le sue (reali) intenzioni No, " L'ho interrogato riguardo alle sue intenzioni "   "  Gli ho fatto delle domande sulle sue intenzioni "
> Spero di essere sulla buona strada adesso..



Invece " I questioned his intentions " =  " Ho messo in dubbio le sue intenzioni "


----------



## miss melancholy

Odysseus54 said:


> Invece " I questioned his intentions " =  " Ho messo in dubbio le sue intenzioni "


Ah , quindi è sempre *interrogare*, però nel senso diretto di *mettere in dubbio/discussione qualcosa..
*Comunque, l'OALD aggiornato mi dà anche un'altra indicazione sulla voce _question: _question whether, what, etc… , questo vuol dire che posso usare tutti i pronomi che iniziano per wh-, l'importante è che rispettino la clausola, oppure per esprimere il "se" ci va solo whether ed if è fuori discussione?
Provo a fare esempi a caso (potrei sicuramente sbagliarmi..):
_As I saw my friend crying loud, I questioned him what possibly could ever be happened_.
_Since I noticed his anger, I've been better to avoid questioning __on the matter any longer.
__Still now, I question myself if  all my failures weren't caused by misfortune._
In particolar modo quest'ultima, potrebbe andare?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Non ne sono 100% certo, ma



miss melancholy said:


> Ah , quindi è sempre *interrogare*, però nel senso diretto di *mettere in dubbio/discussione qualcosa..
> *Comunque, l'OALD aggiornato mi dà anche un'altra indicazione sulla voce _question: _question whether, what, etc… , questo vuol dire che posso usare tutti i pronomi che iniziano per wh-, l'importante è che rispettino la clausola, oppure per esprimere il "se" ci va solo whether ed if è fuori discussione?
> Provo a fare esempi a caso (potrei sicuramente sbagliarmi..):
> _As I saw my friend crying loud, I questioned him about what possibly could ever __be__ have happened_.
> _Since I noticed his anger, I've been better to avoid questioning  __him  on the matter any longer.
> __Still now, I question myself if  all my failures weren't caused by misfortune._
> In particolar modo quest'ultima, potrebbe andare?



Secondo me l'ultima va bene.

Scusate l'off topic breve: una volta non c'era il modo di barrare le lettere con una linea orizzontale? Da quando è scomparso?


----------



## CPA

ElFrikiChino said:


> Scusate l'off topic breve: una volta non c'era il modo di barrare le lettere con una linea orizzontale? Da quando è scomparso?



Da quando è arrivato il nuovo software. 

_When I saw my friend sobbing, I asked him what could possibly have happened.
Noticing his anger, I thought better of questioning him further about the matter.
Even now, I ask myself/wonder if all my failures weren't caused by bad luck._


----------



## miss melancholy

CPA said:


> Da quando è arrivato il nuovo software.
> 
> _When I saw my friend sobbing, I asked him what could possibly have happened.
> Noticing his anger, I thought better of questioning him further about the matter.
> Even now, I ask myself/wonder if all my failures weren't caused by bad luck._



Nella prima frase, come nella seconda, "questioned" non potrebbe significare "interrogare"?
E nella terza, perchè lo hai sostituito con ask o wonder?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Provo a spiegare come mi riesce (e vediamo se è vero quello che dico):

To question + pronome personale richiede about: I questioned him about his beliefs = gli ho fatto domande sulle sue convinzioni
To question + complemento oggetto: mettere in dubbio. I questioned his beliefs = ho messo in dubbio le sue convinzioni.

Non saprei renderti conto della terza frase. Forse funzionerebbe con whether invece che con if, ma non ci giurerei. O forse, all'orecchio di un madrelingua, suona più naturale ask/wonder


----------



## miss melancholy

ElFrikiChino said:


> Provo a spiegare come mi riesce (e vediamo se è vero quello che dico):
> 
> To question + pronome personale richiede about: I questioned him about his beliefs = gli ho fatto domande sulle sue convinzioni
> To question + complemento oggetto: mettere in dubbio. I questioned his beliefs = ho messo in dubbio le sue convinzioni.
> 
> Non saprei renderti conto della terza frase. Forse funzionerebbe con whether invece che con if, ma non ci giurerei. O forse, all'orecchio di un madrelingua, suona più naturale ask/wonder



Penso di star focalizzando meglio, adesso. Dunque, col pronome significa *interrogare* mentre col complemento oggetto *mettere in dubbio*, giusto?
Sicuramente _wonder_ e _ask_ saranno più usati, rispetto a _question._ Quello che ho trovato nell'OALD è una clausola, e mi dice che va con quelle congiunzioni che iniziano per "wh". Però _whether_ e _if_ sono uguali, come significato. E' questo che non riesco a spiegarmi. Comunque, la distinzione che mi hai fatto è sempre valida?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Domande difficili per un non madrelingua...

1. Whether e if sono uguali nel significato ma hanno usi diversi. Immagino che di thread su if e whether ce ne siano a bizzeffe. In sintesi, mi insegnarono che si usa if se le possibilità sono 2 (sì o no) mentre whether se è una "domanda aperta".

I ask myself _if _all my failures weren't caused by bad luck: ho fallito a causa di bad luck o no?
I wonder _whether_ my failure weren't caused by bad luck: chissà se la bad luck è stata la causa dei miei fallimenti, o se invece sono dovuti ad altro.

2. Onestamente non so se la distinzione sia sempre valida. Su due piedi direi di sì, nel senso che una frase usando to question si costruisce
a- to question something = mettere in discussione qualcosa/dubitare di qualcosa
b- to question someone about something = chiedere/chiedere conto a qualcuno di qualcosa.

Ma, ripeto, non so se ciò sia sempre valido.

EFC


----------



## miss melancholy

ElFrikiChino said:


> b- to question someone about something = chiedere/chiedere conto a qualcuno di qualcosa.


Chiedere conto a qualcuno di qualcosa?!?In che senso 
Ma potrei costruire le prime due frasi che hai fatto anche con _question?_ (mantenendo sempre invariata la subordinata, naturalmente)
_I question myself whether _(meglio di if, a 'sto punto) _all my failures weren't caused by bad luck
_(così significherebbe *dubitare *però , e invece io vorrei renderlo con un "mi interrogo se" sempre con question.. è possibile?)


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Mmh, ignora chiedere conto 

Se vuoi un "mi interrogo", io starei su I wonder whether...

E, secondo quanto detto prima (sempre con beneficio di inventario), _I question myself whether_ sarebbe sbagliato: I question myself about my failures, whether they were...

EFC


----------



## miss melancholy

ElFrikiChino said:


> Mmh, ignora chiedere conto
> 
> Se vuoi un "mi interrogo", io starei su I wonder whether...
> 
> E, secondo quanto detto prima (sempre con beneficio di inventario), _I question myself whether_ sarebbe sbagliato: I question myself about my failures, whether they were...
> 
> EFC


E così  _I question myself about..whether.._ come lo tradurresti  (oddio, 'sto question mi sta dando alla testa!! cioè, usato transitivamente vuol dire interrogare, ok, l'ho capito, ma quando uso un'altra preposizione come about e prima il riflessivo?)
Per il resto, su wonder e ask sono abbastanza sicura..


----------



## ElFrikiChino

_I question myself about my failures, whether they were caused by bad luck_ (ripeto: ammesso che sia corretto spero di sì sennò gran granchi ho preso finora) lo tradurrei come: Mi interrogo/mi faccio un esame di coscienza sui miei fallimenti, sulla possibilità che siano stati causati da sfortuna o da altro.

EFC


----------



## Odysseus54

miss melancholy said:


> E così  _I question myself about..whether.._ come lo tradurresti  (oddio, 'sto question mi sta dando alla testa!! cioè, usato transitivamente vuol dire interrogare, ok, l'ho capito, ma quando uso un'altra preposizione come about e prima il riflessivo?)



Guarda che il riflessivo non e' altro che una costruzione di un verbo transitivo dove il soggetto e l'oggetto coincidono.  Ti interroghi su qualcosa.  Ma non e' che si usi cosi' spesso.


----------



## miss melancholy

> _I question myself about my failures, whether they were caused by bad luck_ (ripeto: ammesso che sia corretto spero di sì sennò gran granchi ho preso finora)  lo tradurrei come: Mi interrogo/mi faccio un esame di coscienza sui  miei fallimenti, sulla possibilità che siano stati causati da sfortuna o  da altro.
> 
> EFC



Mi sembra buona a prima e seconda lettura , soprattutto perchè _question_ col riflessivo dà ancora più l'idea che sia un dissidio, un dubbio sopra un altro che però lo esclude..Quindi _myself_ può essere ed anzi *è *l'oggetto dell'interrogarsi, per cui quì il verbo assume il suo primo significato, non il secondo, dico bene?



> Guarda che il riflessivo non e' altro che una costruzione di un  verbo transitivo dove il soggetto e l'oggetto coincidono.  Ti interroghi  su qualcosa.  Ma non e' che si usi cosi' spesso.



Sì lo so Odysseus, l'ho imparata bene l'Analisi Logica in passato , e devo dire fortunatamente, perchè mi ha aiutato tantissimo anche a dispacciarmi da questi piccoli inghippi con le lingue straniere, Inglese in particolare che follemente adoro. Infatti , non l'ho visto spesso _myself_, solo quando proprio non si può evitare di sottolineare che l'azione ricada per intero sul soggetto parlante..Comunque, il dubbio tra _ask, wonder e question_ voglio dissiparlo completamente. Già mi sento un pò più sicura però..


----------

